

Send Bitcoin Via Facebook, Email & SMS. - piuk
https://blockchain.info/wallet/send-via

======
sgornick
The forum thread where this is discussed:

\-
[http://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=40264.msg1000405#msg1...](http://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=40264.msg1000405#msg1000405)

The URL that is sent is a bearer code (spendable by anyone with access to the
data). I question whether this approach, and consider another problem due to
SMS being a channel controlled by the government here:

\- <http://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=90901.0>

------
rdl
This appears to not be on AWS (some UK colo company I think?) Is there a
reason?

